# Need to move my fish...



## philipwight (Dec 26, 2002)

I am moving and the place that i am moving to has my new 120gal tank that is almost set up. Heres my question..... would it be ok for me to keep my 3 3 to 4 inch P's in a 10 gal tank for a week or so? It has a whisper 10-20 filter system on it and also a heater. I dont want to have to drain the 29 gal that i have them in then have to set it back up when i get it there. But if that is the best way to do it i will have to do it that way.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nope, not recommended. Even with a set-up like that, space is more of a necessity with keeping them in a 10 gal for a week. If you really love your Ps so much to keep them alive, you'll have to face the consequences of what every aquarium hobbyist would do. Set up your bigger tank ASAP. BTW, on behalf of most P owners.. your better off buying a 50+ gal size tank instead of setting up your 29 gal. In a couple of months, your 29 gal will; be too small for your boys.

Just look'in out!!!


----------



## philipwight (Dec 26, 2002)

i have a 120 gal being cycled right now for them. It just hasnt been long enough for me to put them in yet.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

They need space, but maybe for a while but 3 in a 10 gal? heck no .. maybe move one to a trash can or some thing and other some place else? i dont think it will work out THAT well. sorry man.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 26, 2002)

thank you for the info, i will set up the 29 gal tank again to be safe.

thanks


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

if you do use the 10 gallon you should divide the tank so the piranhas don't attack each other, but if it is only for a week I think it would be OK, after all your fish are only 3-4"
If you don't use dividers then you should keep a close eye on them.


----------

